
Show HN: Read the best tech bloggers in one app - jameswilsterman
http://www.volleythat.com?a=1
======
xauronx
One small criticism? Your headline says "best tech bloggers", so I was
assuming the app was focused on that. Clicked through to your landing page and
the screen shot is all about soccer, something that I not only don't care
about, but also, is not tech. So now I'm trying to figure out what it actually
is, the closest I can find is: "PICK FROM DOZENS OF POPULAR WRITERS AND
BLOGGERS"

~~~
jameswilsterman
Thanks for the feedback. Our app lets you follow lots of well know writers /
bloggers from various disciplines. It's like curated RSS without the hassle.
Tech is one of our main focuses and I wanted to highlight that aspect for the
HN audience and list a few of the dozen tech authors we have currently but
you're right that it is not completely tech focused.

~~~
jameswilsterman
BTW some people have asked how we're doing our article parsing. We're using
the Diffbot article API which has been great for us so far. Recommended if you
need similar functionality.

------
eli
Do you have the bloggers permission? Scraping full text articles and
republishing them is generally considered a no-no.

------
ryanmcbride
How is this different from feedly other than that it has no android or browser
support?

I was expecting a media wall like sc2daily, but with tech information.

edit: it has browser support, I didn't see the button earlier.

~~~
2arrs2ells
I've been using Volley since early betas, and my favorite part is the social
aspect. It almost feels like a "private HN" or subreddit for my group of
friends. (We used to all be Google Reader addicts, until Google killed the
social features, and then axed Reader entirely).

~~~
ajiang
Private HN is a great way to put it. It's been a useful way for me to see what
my friends find interesting, rather than having to comb for them on FB /
Twitter.

------
_random_
Let me increase the hype from 33% to all 100%: "Read the best tech bloggers in
the best app on the best platform on the best phone in the best language of
the best country."

------
greattypo
Long time user – love the polish they keep adding and adding to this app. And
also the focus on quality content. Keep it coming!

------
jsnk
Most of the websites, especially bloggers, prohibit contents being scraped and
duplicated into other media such as this app. The app creator should try to
get the consent of the bloggers before anything else. Otherwise, definitely an
app I would like to use. Good work!

------
pbhjpbhj
Why is it an app? It sounds like a regular compilation of stories by topic,
are they exclusive stories and you're trying to protect the content or ...?

~~~
ersnyc
Unless I'm at work, I exclusively use my phone to check emails, read news, do
anything online, etc. I use Instagram for photos and Volley for articles.
Having one app to read, share, and comment on stories just makes life so much
easier for me. I use volley mostly for the 'sharing with a few exclusive
friends' aspect, but appreciate getting my favorite writers in one place as
well. Also, the bookmarklet they have for your desktop browser makes volleying
interesting reads you might come across during the day at work super
convenient.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
You signed up to say that? Or this is a shill account / an uncredited company
statement?

------
minimaxir
Adding a ?a=1 to get around HN's dupe detector is unwise.

EDIT: Per dang's response below, this is OK since there has not been
significant discussion on it previously.

~~~
dang
Thanks for watching out for story quality on HN! In this case, though, the
submission is fine.

A small number of reposts is ok if a story hasn't had significant attention
within the last year or so. Otherwise, what reaches the front page is too
affected by randomness and churn. We want the best stories on the front page,
not just the luckiest ones. So good stories need multiple cracks at the bat.
Especially the Show HNs—a new feature for which is coming soon, by the way.

~~~
minimaxir
It might be a good idea to clarify HN's submission policies toward duplicate
submissions, especially if new Show HN functionality is being implemented.
(e.g. I've seen a rise in submissions recently which bootstrap the "Show HN"
prefix for visibility when it definitely isn't warranted.)

~~~
dang
Yes. We're deliberately being slow about changing the site guidelines or the
FAQ, though we will eventually. Moderation comments in the threads are sort of
the laboratory for that.

When we release the Show HN feature (soon!) it will come with some guidelines
about what is and isn't a Show HN.

